# This is vpsBoard



## MannDude (Oct 12, 2013)

Fueled by tea and general boredom, I figured I'd do a comparative write-up about vpsboard and touch base on why this place is the place to be.

*Unbiased leadership*

As most of you know, though some newcomers may be unaware, vpsBoard is provider neutral. Ran independently with no provider influence, it's safe to say that content here is unbiased and vpsboard administration does not support any provider more than another. In fact, vpsBoard is hosted by several providers from this very community, as we like to support those who support us. Being owned privately and being provider neutral also ensures that content is not censored, removed, 'sunk' or altered to hide information regarding providers or individual persons. This is just one reason why vpsBoard is a great place. We've been asked to remove legitimate content regarding companies and individuals in the past, and have refused to do so, and will only do so when/if required by law.

*In-house Solutions and eliminating 3rd parties*

A lot of effort has been put into maintaining user privacy here and eliminating 3rd party tracking of our user base. I'm happy to say that all scripts are hosted in-house. We started by replacing Google Analytics with Piwik, a self-hosted analytics server and hosting all javascript in-house that was previously being served by Google. When we decided to sell advertising space, using a 3rd party ad-network was out of the question. Stepping up to the plate, vpsBoard member @Novacha coded a custom developed open source solution that allows us, once again, to keep another aspect of this website's operation in-house.

Coming soon: all images will be referenced locally. This will ensure free 3rd party image hosts do not track, alter, use your image to serve advertising or take it down without your consent. Just this week we have experience an issue where an individual has posted photos that were removed from several free hosting websites, hosting images in-house will make sure that images have a safe and sound place to be posted.

*EDIT 5/4/2017: *Systems are in place that convert remotely-hosted assets into locally-hosted ones served by vpsboard.com.

*Community powered by it's people.*

vpsBoard has directly grown as a result of the people from within this community. People sometimes tell me, 'Good Job with vpsBoard', but in reality vpsBoard is what it is today due to the support of the community and their suggestions and ideas. We welcome and consider all input, as well as allow the community to vote on changes. This is a sense of community that is not generally found elsewhere. Unfortunately not everyone can or will be pleased at all times, however we do encourage discussion and debate so we can mold this place into something greater.

*Relatively lax moderation with a strong stance on no-censorship.*

We always are quick to moderate when needed, removing spam and approving pending offers. However outside of that we're relatively lax in moderation. This has slight issue in the past but we still believe in taking a lax stance on censorship and do not resort to the removal, modification or altering of any legitimately posted content. Part of being owned individually allows this site to be operated without bias and without business-encouraged censorship. Our members actively utilize the 'Report' feature and are a great judge of what should and should not be, and we appreciate their help in maintaining a quality community.

Why are you here? Why do you stay?


----------



## Jade (Oct 12, 2013)

VPSBoard - A new ERA =D


----------



## drmike (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for sticking your head out and making this site happen.   Lots of folks have good ideas and day dreams, but you did the work and continue to bust you ass on things.    More accomplished  here in 6 months than in years on those other sites.

Why?  Because those other sites are driven by money and nothing else.  Greedy f*cking capitalism usually at its worst.   Look at what they do to their users --- they censor them, the give their details to third parties like Google, advertising cartels and random others for whiz bang tech scripts they are too cheap, lazy or dumb to get made custom.

What's best about vpsBoard?  The people.  Diversity, not just loss leader companies.... But providers, people running companies professionally and of course, those aspiring new additions to the industry.    There are a lot of innovators here and I am constantly surprised by the Tutorials and the breadth of technical knowledge some posses.

Keep it coming MannDude, here is to much more growth and continued success!


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm here because Curtis said I needed some therapy. Why am I still here? Must still need treatment for my VPS obsession.


----------



## gsrdgrdghd (Oct 14, 2013)

>Why are you here? Why do you stay?

 

I'm here right now because i want to try out less censored alternatives to LET. I don't know yet if i'll stay but if i do it's because i like this site more and i'm too lazy to be active on two forums.

 

Also the avatar upload doesn't work


----------



## consolepark (Nov 13, 2013)

Great place to know and learn about the VPS that not only help in choosing the service for your business, but also helps in solving your technical problem.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a nice little community. For the most part, people are generally nice and respectful of one another.


----------



## shinehost (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice community. I really like the concept and, what i like about VPS Board is client - user interaction. Which is very hard on other forums. with their rules. VPS Board Awesome !


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 29, 2014)

Love it. Addicted to it.


----------



## blergh (Jan 29, 2014)

I remember registering early on, there wasn't too much content in the beginning but it was and still is a breath of fresh air. Good job!


----------



## MannDude (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It's not perfect, we've got some bad seeds that need dealt with from time to time and are still adapting to fit the community but all in all I'm quite pleased so far.


----------



## switsys (Jan 30, 2014)

I think the general IQ of the participants is higher here than on other similar forums.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jan 30, 2014)

switsys said:


> I think the general IQ of the participants is higher here than on other similar forums.


Let's not get ahead of ourselves on this one. I just like the team (moderators/admin) behind this site more than the dark pit that shall not be named.


----------



## IWSNetworks (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice update
But I'm confused


----------



## Lee (Jan 21, 2018)

IWSNetworks said:


> But I'm confused



Confused how?


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 29, 2018)

IWSNetworks said:


> Nice update
> But I'm confused



What are you confused about?


----------



## RDPproviders (Feb 7, 2018)

Too much things we get knowledge about VPS and other things of course getting knowledge is impotent not how and where so i am here


----------



## kunnu (Jan 27, 2021)

Now who manage this Board? ;P


----------



## MannDude (Feb 7, 2021)

kunnu said:


> Now who manage this Board? ;P



It's owned by KnownHost now, I believe.


----------



## HostNamaste (Apr 15, 2022)

MannDude said:


> It's owned by KnownHost now, I believe.


Hey Mate, 

Are you the Owner of VPSBoard now?


----------



## JonathanKW (Apr 15, 2022)

HostNamaste said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Are you the Owner of VPSBoard now?



KnownHost still owns vpsBoard.


----------



## HostNamaste (Apr 15, 2022)

MannDude said:


> It's owned by KnownHost now, I believe.





JonathanKW said:


> KnownHost still owns vpsBoard.


Nice to hear that, @JonathanKW


----------



## stromonic (Jun 12, 2022)

I have the same question. Who is managing this forum now? Is the forum was founded by @MannDude and then later sold to KnownHost?


----------



## JonathanKW (Jun 12, 2022)

stromonic said:


> I have the same question. Who is managing this forum now? Is the forum was founded by @MannDude and then later sold to KnownHost?


I'm not quite sure I understand the intent of this post, given that the answer is literally two posts above you.


----------

